# BMX Innenlager ein- und ausbauen



## luuul (7. April 2010)

Hi

ich hab bereits Innenlager vom MTBs gewechselt, doch bei nem BMX ist mir das noch neu.
Ein Bild vom Innenlager habe ich angehängt.

Welches Werkzeug brauche ich, um das Ding rauszukriegen, und wie krieg ich danach dieses Innenlager wieder rein?

MfG


----------



## luuul (7. April 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Lager:






Bilder von den Seiten

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das für ein Lager ist? Es stammt aus einem WTP Addict 2005er Version.
Und hat jemand ne Ahnung was ich für ne Kurbel kaufen muss, die dadrauf passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luuul (9. April 2010)

Wieso kann ich meine Beiträge nicht editieren 

Naja, hat sich erledigt, ich musste mir einfach ein neues US BB Lager kaufen, die Leute von Parano Garage waren so nett, und haben mir bei meinem Problem geholfen.


----------

